# Freud FT1700VCEK Design Change?



## Nick n Scratched (Jun 2, 2007)

Greetings all. I am new to the forum and have a quick question about a Freud FT1700VCEK that I just purchased. I have gone through a few PC stationary routers over the years and decided that the above table adjustment and automatic bit spindle lock of the FT1700VCEK where worth trying out. The new FT1700VCEK model I have has a manufacture year of 2007, and a locking lever on the pin for the spindle lock...not quite "automatic", but still good. The older demo unit in the store I saw had a tapered cam that the spindle lock pin road into, causing it to engage the spindle when the collet was moved to above the table height by turning the height adjustment knob..."automatically locking." This older design appeared to be a truly one handed bit change without even going under the table. Any insight as to why they changed to this new lever design on the spindle lock?? I kind of liked the idea of just being able to turn the above table height adjustment knob to do everything.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums Nick n scratched.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick n Scratched

I think you just found the right forum for your question ..

We have a member that works for Freud and I'm sure he will logon Monday and with luck he will find your question....

Charles M. is the members name........


===================



Nick n Scratched said:


> Greetings all. I am new to the forum and have a quick question about a Freud FT1700VCEK that I just purchased. I have gone through a few PC stationary routers over the years and decided that the above table adjustment and automatic bit spindle lock of the FT1700VCEK where worth trying out. The new FT1700VCEK model I have has a manufacture year of 2007, and a locking lever on the pin for the spindle lock...not quite "automatic", but still good. The older demo unit in the store I saw had a tapered cam that the spindle lock pin road into, causing it to engage the spindle when the collet was moved to above the table height by turning the height adjustment knob..."automatically locking." This older design appeared to be a truly one handed bit change without even going under the table. Any insight as to why they changed to this new lever design on the spindle lock?? I kind of liked the idea of just being able to turn the above table height adjustment knob to do everything.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Nick n Scratched,

*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!​*
There is only ONE stupid question...

The question not asked!


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

The FT1700 has been changed from auto shaft lock to manual. The shaft lock is accessed from above the table with the same hex wrench that is used for height adjustment and height lock.


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Jun 19, 2007)

Charles,

I have the 1700 and unless I am missing something there is no way to work the spindle lock above the table. The only hex holes I have is for the height adjustment and the heigtht lock.


----------



## Nick n Scratched (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the input. Yes, I too thought that the two hex holes are only for height adjustment and also for locking? I thought that one must reach under the table and then throw the lever to engage the locking pin. (Mine sometimes seems to occasionally stick in before popping out and engaging the hole in the shaft to lock the unit. Probably nothing some WD-40 will not remedy.) Another question about this design change is: in some cases when I bring the height up toward the top of the table while using the above table adjustment tool, the gear seems to act like it is stripped and spins but gains no height. This happens well below the locking pin level. I am wondering if there is a trick to tensioning the Allen screw on the manual locking clamp when using the above table tool??? I have only used the unit a few times so far as I still have another router table with a PC on it. I did make a small table this last weekend using the new Freud router, and all and all I am very pleased with it. So far, it is a lot of router for the price. I will look at it again tomorrow and add some more details to my question about this design change. 





Ray Dockrey said:


> Charles,
> 
> I have the 1700 and unless I am missing something there is no way to work the spindle lock above the table. The only hex holes I have is for the height adjustment and the heigtht lock.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Nick and Ray,

There were some of these routers produced that are "tweenies" (in between the original auto lock and the latest with manual above table lock) that have manual shaft locks below the table. To tell for sure you need to remove the base plate and see if there is an access hole there.

Nick,

I think there is a simple fix for your height adjust issue. Call our service department at (800) 334-4107 and one of the techs should be able to help.


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Jun 19, 2007)

Charles,

I must have one of the in betweens because I have mine mounted in my table with no base plate and there is no hex hole.


----------



## Nick n Scratched (Jun 2, 2007)

Greetings Freud Router Fans:
I finally had some time to thoroughly inspect my router. So here is what I have found:

1. Thanks Charles for suggesting calling the support telephone number. They have some of the units in the field that require larger shims in the push button unlock mechanism. That is a no big deal fix to swap them out if anyone else experiences a gear that tends not to grab the threads when one tries to raise up the bit height. Painless.

2. My unit has a clear plastic base and it does, in fact, have a small hole that is positioned over another small recessed hole through the metal base plate near the spindle locking mechanism. But, it is a hole to nowhere, as it appears to be about 10-32 threaded, and empty. There is no hex hole, and no way to actuate the spindle lock from above the table on my unit. I am not sure how this small threaded hole thru could be used for that purpose, even if it had hardware with it. I asked the knowledgeable and friendly gentleman at the support line about the new above table spindle lock, and he was not aware of it. Maybe it is really new and he has not seen it yet. I would like to see one, as it sounds interesting. If anyone has the new Freud 1700 with above table spindle lock, please chime in.

3. The original conical cam that automatically actuates the spindle lock as it rides up into it was on the neato router unit on display that I thought I was getting when I purchased this one…Hence the origin of this post. There is, for sure, nothing wrong with the manual spindle-locking unit I have. Now, I am in no way recommending doing anything with the following comments nor would I do anything of the following nature myself, but: It seems that if one had a modestly equipped shop, that one could use, say, a piece of 3/8”, easy to machine, hard plastic such as PVC Type l or polyurethane, or even aluminum to fabricate a small conical shaped cam to replace the manually actuating spindle lock. The hypothetical cam would use the existing manual lever cam as a basic template for producing, perhaps, a rounded 1” dia x 3/8" tapered cam. Adding a hole thru and counter bore to accommodate the existing screw might even affix this hypothetical cam to the metal router base in the same hole where the old lever was fastened. One might even consider carefully using a die grinder with some coarse sand paper to bevel the mild steel locking pin so it rides smoothly down the new cam when raising up the tool for bit changes. Once again, I do not recommend, nor would I try any of this myself as it certainly voids the warranty and could be dangerous if machined incorrectly. So don’t even dream of it.

I again state that this is a really good router for the money. I had heard a few complaints here or there when reading some pre-purchase reviews, but some of these people are trying to compare this $150 router with a $300 lift system not including the router cost. Get real. This thing is a great value with the old design, or new design. I defy anyone to find a similar router of this quality, with these features at this price. I really enjoy using it.

Nick 





Ray Dockrey said:


> Charles,
> 
> I must have one of the in betweens because I have mine mounted in my table with no base plate and there is no hex hole.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nick, No doubt Freud makes nice routers. Defy anyone? I think that is pressing things a bit. Everybody has their personal choice of features that are important to them. The important thing is that you are happy with the router you own and enjoy using it. I feel that way about my Bosch 1617's. I bought a PC 690 since it is the top selling router (by sheer momentum) to learn about it. It is a far cry above most Skil, Ryobi or Craftsman routers but I find it lacking in comparison to my Bosch's. Even so, when asked by a member which router they should buy I suggest they get as many different routers as they can into their hands and see how they feel to them. Most brands have quality machines that perform well. To each their own.


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Jun 19, 2007)

Hypothetically you could take the cam locking lever and grind the tab off and make it rounded off and leave it in the open position. Then, hypothetically, grind a bevel on the locking pin and when you raise the router it will automatically engage. Of course, all this is hypothetical and would void your warranty.


----------



## Nick n Scratched (Jun 2, 2007)

Mike:
Absolutely. I have accumulated more than one router over the years and I like them all for different reasons. I use them all for different things. I guess my point was that in some pre-purchase reviews, I saw some nit-picking about the Freud 1700. There for sure are routers and lift kits that are more precise if one requires that. BUT, that is something one must be willing to pay for. I saw the same thing on a great new bandsaw I recently purchased. My brother's comment was, “what did they expect for that price?”


----------



## Nick n Scratched (Jun 2, 2007)

Ray:
One might consider, hypothetically of course, pulling out the 'ol grinder as a practical and quick design improvement to the lever. The thought crossed my mind in a purely theoretical manner. With a one month old router still covered under a one year warranty, one might consider, as a purely conjectural alternative, the fun fabrication method first before enhancing the lever design with the grinder.

I am still interested in seeing if the above table third hex hole spindle lock design looks like if anyone has one and wants to share their experiences.

Happy Routing


----------

